# How do you keep your ti frame clean?



## FreeClimb (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi all,

I'm wondering what you guys use to keep your ti frames nice and shiny. Any tips?

Thanks!

FC


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

FreeClimb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm wondering what you guys use to keep your ti frames nice and shiny. Any tips?
> 
> ...


Wash with soap and water. Polish with Pledge. Ain't it great? - TF


----------



## FreeClimb (Aug 12, 2003)

*Thanks...*



TurboTurtle said:


> Wash with soap and water. Polish with Pledge. Ain't it great? - TF


Is this the same pledge used for furniture polish? If so, I did a quick google on their products and there seems to be many different varieties of Pledge... is there a particular one that you would recommend?

Pledge Wipes
Pledge with Orange Oil
Pledge Lemon Trigger
Pledge Multi-Surface
Pledge Extra Moisturizing

Based on the pictures and brief info, I'd think the Multi-Surface would be the choice but I have also heard a recommendation to use a citrus based polisher.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

FreeClimb said:


> Is this the same pledge used for furniture polish? If so, I did a quick google on their products and there seems to be many different varieties of Pledge... is there a particular one that you would recommend?
> 
> Pledge Wipes
> Pledge with Orange Oil
> ...


I have always heard, and use, 'Lemon Pledge', but don't know if the lemon does anything or even if there is actually anything besides artificial lemon fragrance in it. - TF


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

FreeClimb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm wondering what you guys use to keep your ti frames nice and shiny. Any tips?
> 
> ...


wash with Meguiars car wash, rinse, dry and if brushed finish, touch up blemishes with few passes of 3M scotch pads, wipe clean and Meguiars Quick Detailer.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

Soap.
Water.
Pledge.


----------



## jsp1210 (Aug 14, 2005)

*Keeping Ti Frame clean*

I find motorcycle spray cleaner is best. No need for water ever! I use it on entire bike and components. It does no harm to rubber, tape or leather. It is designed to keep motorcycle frame and engines clean which using water on is a huge risk. It is also is obviously a great de-greaser.


----------



## fctd (Jul 27, 2005)

*serious cleaning*

If you need to seriously clean a Ti frame use Blue Magic metal cleaner you can pick up at Walmart automotive. Works great!


----------



## Chris V (Feb 12, 2005)

FreeClimb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm wondering what you guys use to keep your ti frames nice and shiny. Any tips?
> 
> ...


After you wipe it down use Mothers aluminum polish for the tough spots and then pledge. It will look like new.
Chris V. 
Fort Worth


----------



## jsp1210 (Aug 14, 2005)

I trtied something new this morning before my ride. I rubbed my frame down with a fine steel wool (avoiding contact with labels) before polishing up with my Honda spray cleaner. Awesome! 
Disclaimer: Would not do this to painted Ti.


----------

